

Colu Aims to Bring Blockchain Technology Everywhere - manidoraisamy
http://techcrunch.com/2015/01/27/colu-aims-to-bring-blockchain-technology-everywhere/

======
manidoraisamy
What usecases can you think of? e.g: comments, news stories moderation.

